# How to clean feathers around beak?



## donttakemycandy (Mar 17, 2017)

I've been giving my budgie medicine for the past 2 weeks and well some of it spilled out sometimes when he kept moving so now the feathers around his beak are crusty. I want to clean them but I'm not sure what may be the best way to do that


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Try wetting a cotton pad or gauze pad (or tissue) with lukewarm water. Gently moisten the crusted on area until it starts to come off, and wipe it away.


----------



## donttakemycandy (Mar 17, 2017)

RavensGryf said:


> Try wetting a cotton pad or gauze pad (or tissue) with lukewarm water. Gently moisten the crusted on area until it starts to come off, and wipe it away.


Will do! Thank you!


----------

